# 4 door urq????



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Not really, but it got your attention!


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (Sepp)*

That is the sweetness. The UR-q bumper goes suprisingly well with the V8/4kq rear tails http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by NW4KQ driver at 12:47 PM 4-18-2004_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (NW4KQ driver)*

Looks like a 4 door urM3.
Needs a modest wing on the back.


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (Fusilier)*

James, 
are you following me? or am I following you?
How many forums are there?


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (CoreyUK)*

Maybe we should make just one more to add to the confusion.
I count at least 4 or 5 that pretty much say the same things over and over.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (Sepp)*

SWEET! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (Sepp)*

I love that car. too bad they don't make those fiberglass fenders anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (MFZERO)*

I know a guy who could (relatively) affordably convert my '84 4kQ to a coupe (i.e. 2-door sedan like a 4E). I've been thinking how cool it might be to go 2-door notchback and then do blister fenders from an UrQ. That'd be totally hot...... then if I really didn't like cash in my bank account, I could have Dialynx do a SWB conversion..... and at the end it'd look like a radical widebody Volkswagen Fox.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_I love that car. too bad they don't make those fiberglass fenders anymore









I do beleive they still do have these around...
Bens rally page??? -can't remember


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 4 door urq???? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I know a guy who could (relatively) affordably convert my '84 4kQ to a coupe (i.e. 2-door sedan like a 4E). 

Just for the record, there was 2-door quattros made. Yeah, I know you didnt get them in USA, we didnt get them in Norway either. If I found a good one, I would probably sell/trade my Cq for it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (PerL)*

That was half my reason. I've got the '84 that I'm stripping down for paint. Finding a 4E for cheap is not hard, and my friend who could do the spot welding wouldn't charge me huge money, so it's not unrealistic. I may still do it for the rare factor. I don't know about the blister fenders though. I would like to do Euro bumpers, and i have a BBS chin spoiler for the car. AND finding a blister fender parts car is neither easy nor cheap.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 4 door urq???? ([email protected])*

So, it would be Project X once more, just Project q this time


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (PerL)*

Yes, instead of Project X it might also be Project WHY?








Seriously, it will eventually be a project car on this site, but I need to get our Avant up to speed first.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 4 door urq???? ([email protected])*

George, might I suggest starting with a 5+5 rather than a 4E? Easier to do a MC swap if you start with a 5-cylinder car...








^My first car, a hand me down 1981 4000 5+5. Would give my left nut to scince to have that car back...back in 1993 friggin' mother convinced me I needed a newer car to travel back & forth to college with..so I sold it for a 1988 Audi 90 FWD 4-cyl, auto POS...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (duandcc)*

That car with an MC would be the catsass.
And obviously the ladies like 'em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (Sepp)*

Well, the thought was to cut the side panels and the B pillar out of the 4E and spot weld them to my '84 4kq ala Project X. So in that case, it could be either or I assume.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 4 door urq???? ([email protected])*

In that case you're right, won't matter. If you are going to chop up the 2-door and transplant parts onto your 4kq...please use a 4E, not a 5+5 (too rare)...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: 4 door urq???? (duandcc)*

Yeah, I have issues with rare cars. I found a 25K mile '84 4k when I was looking for mine, but knowing I wanted to put it under the knife, I just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------

